# Problem mit Physik-Tutorial



## Schnitter (30. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich mache gerade http://www.joachimrohde.com/cms/xoops/modules/articles/article.php?id=49 durch. Ich muss das ganze natürlich in java übersetzen, was so aussieht:http://planschkuh.pl.ohost.de/Simulation.zip
(LWJGL 1.1.3 wird benötigt!(Zumindest zum kompilieren))
Die größte Unschönheit daran war, dass man in Java die operatoren nicht definieren kann 

Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage: Wie ihr sicherlich beim Kompilieren seht, bewegt sich nichts^^
Und genau das ist auch das Problem. Ich sehe/verstehe das nicht. Sieht jemand von euch vielleicht den Fehler?


Hoff' ich zumindest 


MfG


----------



## SlaterB (30. Dez 2007)

nicht dass nicht vielleicht noch jemand antwortet,
aber generell ist es der falsche Weg, 10.000 Zeilen Code in einer Library/ Mega-Programm zu schreiben,
am Ende einmal auf Start zu drücken und sich zu wundern, dass es nicht geht,

programmiere entweder Schritt für Schritt, teste jede 10 Zeilen-Operation einzeln und poste diese hier wenn sie nicht das macht was du erwartest,

nicht immer kann man so vorgehen, irgendwann muss es der Gesamtablauf sein,
der auch dann nicht funktionieren kann, wenn die Teile schon richtig aussehen,
dann musst du wenigestens den Gesamtablauf debuggen/ untersuchen,
zumindest schauen, ob alle if/ else richtig durchlaufen, die wichtigen Codestellen überhaupt erreicht werden,

und poste doch mal ein bisschen, aus was dein Programm im einzelnen besteht, was überhaupt dessen Aufgabe ist usw.,
dann sieht man auch langsam, welche Teile des Programms überhaupt dazugehören,

klar kann man alles wahrscheinlich unter deinem Link nachlesen, 
aber nett ist das ja nicht 

was ist mit LWJGL 1.1.3,
ist das eine Grafik-Library? versuche dein Programm mit einfachen System.out.println und evtl. noch bekannten Swing-Mitteln arbeiten zu lassen,
das kann jeder testen,

(nur um zu sehen, ob die Grundlagen funktionieren)


----------



## Schnitter (30. Dez 2007)

Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden, dass dt ziemlich niedrig ist. Dadurch wird die Masse kein Stück fortbewegt, da der Vektor praktisch zu null multipliziert wird.

LWJGL ist ne Grafik-Library, jo 

Und der Debugger ist in dem Fall imho ein wenig ungeschickt, da sich der Wert der Variablen ja mehrmals in der Sekunde ändert.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Dez 2007)

(upps, gar nicht Anfänger-Forum, da darf man ja ruhig etwas anspruchsvollere Fragen stellen, sorry  )


----------



## Schnitter (30. Dez 2007)

Ich glaub, ich habs. Ich habe in der solve-Methode garkeine Kraft auf die Masse ausgeübt. ANdererseits wird das im Beispiel auch nicht gemacht..naja, egal. Es bewegt sich!^^


----------



## Schnitter (30. Dez 2007)

Ok, ich bins schonwieder^^

Es muss auch garkeine Kraft angewandt werden - das wird über den Velocity-Vektor geregelt.

Allerdings hat der bei mir überhaupt keine Wirkung. Ich habe alles nochmal überprüft, und es scheint alles richtig zu sein. Findet ihr vielleicht den Fehler?


----------

